# Sheiko.



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

Iv just finished number 29, I'm not a powerlifter but I train like one so I wanted to test my maxes and was wondering the most optimal order to do them in?

Iv read 29, 37, 32 is what most do? or should I go 29, 30, 31, 32? there's no time frame to testing my maxes, iv just never done it before and was wondering where i'm at in terms of strength.

So any Sheiko 'experts' with some insight would be great.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

not a sheiko expert by any means but your right in that 29, 37, 32 are the most popular.

what lifts are you running it for? sheiko is meant to work wonders for bench / squat but isnt geat, and have heard of it being detrimental, for your deadlift.

edit: should also mention ive never ran sheiko myself, currently on week 3 of cube kingpin for deadlifts and squats then running 8x3 / 5x3 with a banded AMRAP for bench.


----------



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

harryalmighty said:


> not a sheiko expert by any means but your right in that 29, 37, 32 are the most popular.
> 
> what lifts are you running it for? sheiko is meant to work wonders for bench / squat but isnt geat, and have heard of it being detrimental, for your deadlift.
> 
> edit: should also mention ive never ran sheiko myself, currently on week 3 of cube kingpin for deadlifts and squats then running 8x3 / 5x3 with a banded AMRAP for bench.


Iv moved to sheiko 37 now, started using the programs for bench, as it has you benching every workout it seems. Plus i'm not very strong with reps over 4-5, I start fatiguing, so having lots of sets with 2-4 reps suited me pretty well.

Odd really, I prefer to do 6 sets of 3 reps with 85% than doing 5x5 with 70% lol. Even tho the weight is more on the 6x3 I don't fatigue.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

ATMeredith said:


> Iv moved to sheiko 37 now, started using the programs for bench, as it has you benching every workout it seems. Plus i'm not very strong with reps over 4-5, I start fatiguing, so having lots of sets with 2-4 reps suited me pretty well.
> 
> Odd really, I prefer to do 6 sets of 3 reps with 85% than doing 5x5 with 70% lol. Even tho the weight is more on the 6x3 I don't fatigue.


let me know how you get on or run a journal or something. bench is my weakest lift so its something i may be interested in the future.

im the same as you - strong and explosive for triples, anything over that i fatigue - hence putting in the AMRAP after triples.


----------



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

harryalmighty said:


> let me know how you get on or run a journal or something. bench is my weakest lift so its something i may be interested in the future.
> 
> im the same as you - strong and explosive for triples, anything over that i fatigue - hence putting in the AMRAP after triples.


Well iv finished 29, 37, 32. I tested my squat and bench yesterday, added 20kg on the squat and 10kg on my bench over the past 12 weeks, which is probably the best progress iv made, so i'm going to run 29, 37, 37, 32 so a 16 week cycle and test again, and see if Sheiko is my holy grail lol.

All so I didn't run any accessory exercises over the 12 weeks, I may do this time and see if I make better progress.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Where can I find the Sheiko programme to have a look at? I have a solid routine at the moment but never hurts to gather more info.


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

its far more optimal to make up your own programming using shieko principles

I'm totally against copy and past programs like this


----------



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

Bataz said:


> Where can I find the Sheiko programme to have a look at? I have a solid routine at the moment but never hurts to gather more info.


The spread sheet I use is in the link, 2nd post down.

Sheiko spreadsheet - Bodybuilding.com Forums


----------



## VeneCZ (May 30, 2014)

@ATMeredith

Can you say what results did you have with Sheiko principles as you said (above) of running it for another 16 weeks?

I'm running 37 atm with one "bodybuilding" day added and curious how did it work for you. Thanks


----------

